
CSS3 3D Slideshow Framework [Chromium 12 or Safari] - tzury
http://hakim.se/experiments/css3-3d-slideshow
======
hakim
This runs very well on mobile Safari as well. In fact, the frame rate is
smoother on my iPhone 3GS than it is on my MacBook Pro.

Edit: After some further testing I noticed that setting any dummy CSS
transform boosts transition/animation performance on iOS. For example:
-webkit-transform: translate3d(0,0,0)

~~~
semanticist
3d CSS transforms are hardware accelerated on iOS, so they perform
significantly better than 2d ones.

------
neoveller
Amazing and unexpectedly very inspiring. Thank you.

------
janmonschke
Looks very nice! Why don't you host the code on github?

~~~
hakim
Have had that on my to-do list for a long time but it's one of those tasks
that keeps getting overshadowed in favor of creating new experiments.

For now, you can fork some of my experiments here: <http://jsdo.it/hakim>

------
medwezys
I unintentionally clicked esc key to fade out at the end of presentation :) It
is so fancy that I expected this behavior

------
redorb
I would like to see a cube like thumbnail map with a highlight showing you
where you currently are / or perhaps subtly hints at where you can go next.
Currently it might qualify as mystery meat navigation; yes I think
presentations/slideshows should have the ability to know where its going and
or a promised end time.

------
retlehs
Very nice! Runs perfect in Chrome Canary (Chrome 12).

Incredible work - thanks for the source

EDIT: For anyone interested, Hakim created a RSS feed for his site about 5
minutes ago: <http://hakim.se/rss.xml>

------
tilltheis
This works in Chrome 11 as well (some performance issues aside).

Direct link: <http://hakim.se/inc/components/slideshow/>

------
lordlarm
I love the idea behind 'nested slides' , hope to see this implemented
elsewhere as well!

If one is at the bottom of the nested slide you can easily go forth by
pressing : "↑ + →". Brilliant.

------
geuis
Very nice job.

